# Lake Run Smallies?



## SelfTaught

Any lake run smallies showing up yet mixed in the fresh runs of steelhead? Should be anytime now..... im gonna give it a go maybe this evening or tomorrow depending on how much rain we get over night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff

I got one two weeks ago.


----------



## y-town

KTkiff said:


> I got one two weeks ago.


Got one last week


----------



## zcat

SelfTaught said:


> Any lake run smallies showing up yet mixed in the fresh runs of steelhead? Should be anytime now..... im gonna give it a go maybe this evening or tomorrow depending on how much rain we get over night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any luck?


----------



## SelfTaught

Caught one... & lost it at my feet when reaching down to pick it up. water was still muddy where I fished. 

I would assume this big rain here will bring them in & fresh prime run of the season steelhead. Good fishing to come when these rivers drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Probably a chub.


----------



## rpalusak15

SelfTaught said:


> Any lake run smallies showing up yet mixed in the fresh runs of steelhead? Should be anytime now..... im gonna give it a go maybe this evening or tomorrow depending on how much rain we get over night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalusak15

Read that smallies start moving in when lake temp is around 50 degrees, I am seeing 41 degrees near Cleveland. I think it's a little early! PS. The article also said spawning occurs between 55 and 60 degrees!


----------



## KTkiff

They move into the rivers much sooner. The rivers warm up faster and they move in from the lake. The rivers fluctuate easier but are all over 50 degrees now.


----------



## dipNrip

I fish only PA Lake Erie feeding streams but find that they don’t start running upstream until mid April in any numbers worth fishing for them exclusively. Still a fair amount of steelhead so still worth trying as you can still catch fish 
Typical way to tell is check river temperature. Once temps on the stream and or lake get into the 50’s for a couple days the next rain usually brings in a bunch.
Once water temps get into the 60’s for a week or so then usually they’ll be on beds and the big females are on their way out, which is usually mid to late May depending on weather.


----------



## drsteelhead

Elk creek in May used to be my favorite fishery when I was in university. Warm temps, no crowds, bass till your arm fell off, and the occasional steelhead.


----------



## kapposgd

rpalusak15 said:


> Read that smallies start moving in when lake temp is around 50 degrees, I am seeing 41 degrees near Cleveland. I think it's a little early! PS. The article also said spawning occurs between 55 and 60 degrees!


This information is not accurate. I checked dates on pics from smallie trips last april against what the lake temp was at the time. And I was catching smallies when the lake was still 39 degrees. Lots of them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalusak15

Kapposgd, how deep we're the bass at 39 degrees? I think the point is they
start to move to shallower water when it hits 50 degrees.


----------



## kapposgd

rpalusak15 said:


> Kapposgd, how deep we're the bass at 39 degrees? I think the point is they
> start to move to shallower water when it hits 50 degrees.


They were caught in the river, 2 to 4 feet. Lake runs, not residents. I'm on vacation next week which has turned into a stay at home fishcation. I'll post some pics to prove it : )

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

I hooked up with 3 chunky lake run smallies Friday evening in the Chagrin close to the lake. They were aggressive, hitting an inline spinner. Was glad to get them cause I struck out on the steel!


----------



## kapposgd

Made it out today and got 11. Best 5 weighed in at 14.94 lbs combined. Lost a few others that came off and missed quite a few strikes. Felt a few of them strike, I'd say the other 80% were pressure bites. First fish caught at 2:40, last at 5:08. Started at 1ish. Tried grubs, jerkbaits, bladebaits, hair jigs, dropshot (senkos/flukes) and underspins but could only get them to eat tube jigs. All fish except one were caught during periods of bright sunshine. Soon as the sun went behind the clouds I struggled. Will only get better from here on out






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kapposgd

And since this is in the steelhead forum, saw two steelies swimming back towards the lake like they just ran a marathon

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garshark

kapposgd said:


> Made it out today and got 11. Best 5 weighed in at 14.94 lbs combined. Lost a few others that came off and missed quite a few strikes. Felt a few of them strike, I'd say the other 80% were pressure bites. First fish caught at 2:40, last at 5:08. Started at 1ish. Tried grubs, jerkbaits, bladebaits, hair jigs, dropshot (senkos/flukes) and underspins but could only get them to eat tube jigs. All fish except one were caught during periods of bright sunshine. Soon as the sun went behind the clouds I struggled. Will only get better from here on out
> View attachment 350649
> View attachment 350651
> View attachment 350653
> View attachment 350655
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What river were you fishing if you dont mind me asking. Really want to try for lake run smallies this year


----------



## bdawg

garshark said:


> What river were you fishing if you dont mind me asking. Really want to try for lake run smallies this year


You can get them in all the rivers. Just find a place to fish close to the lake.


----------



## kapposgd

All of our rivers get lake runs - naming a specific trib wont be as helpful as learning how to fish them. Focus near the lake in the areas that have rock. And although you can catch them in muddy water, smallmouth rely on sight much more than largemouth. So pick a river with good clarity when you head out. If you're not getting bites after matching those criteria, you need to focus on your presentation. Make longer casts, use lighter line, try diff colors, baits etc. 

Another thing to keep in mind is the effect fishing pressure will have on these fish. Cant emphasize that enough. I live in lakewood and fish the rocky often for them. The lures I use at the beginning of the year lose their effectiveness as the year progresses. Happens every year. Take some time to learn finesse techniques other people aren't using and you'll continue to get bit consistently throughout the run

That said now is great time to get out there because the fish are just moving up and are more concentrated than they will be the rest of the year. And they're not educated yet. So it's a good time to learn where they like to hang out. Good luck out there!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff

Kappos is right. Many are in the same places as steelhead but the key is finding that rock bottom. The Rocky probably has the most fishing pressure for bass so I try to stay away. I got 4 this morning on jerkbaits.


----------



## David Coleman

What depths are you guys catching them at? I’m also curious as to how far they’ve moved up the river — I want to find a spot where I can chuck neds and tubes for smallies while not disturbing the steelhead guys.


----------



## KTkiff

4-10 feet.


----------



## Fishful Thinkin'

Had a really good day on the Rocky last Friday. Between 3 of us, about 25 Steelhead, one 26" and one 4 pound Smallie. All on Mepps spinners, no skirting.


----------

